# Cancelling NOS Internet Contract



## sangerm

I have decided to cancel my NOS (formally Wow) internet contract as Vodafone have now upgraded my local mast. I am over the two year contract period so thought that it would be easy.

I went to the NOS shop yesterday who said that I needed a Portuguese mobile number so that they could call me back. When I told her that I didn't have a Portuguese mobile number (just the phone that came with the internet contract!) she suggested I write to NOS at:

Nos Communicacoes SA
Apartado 5211
EC Campo Grande
1721-501 
Lisboa

I have just tried to call their support line to see if I can expidite matters that way and am waiting for the call back.

Reason for the post is to ask if anyone else has been through this? Any tips for getting resolved ?

Thanks


----------



## MrBife

Write them a registered letter cancelling the contract or visit one of their shops with a cancellation letter and make sure you get a receipt for it and can confirm if ever asked that someone received it. Or even both !

Then just cancel your payment arrangement


----------



## advolex

Just wanted to chime in with my experience, with cancelling a MEO contract. I went to a shop and brought a portuguese friend. The poor girl had to endure the whole length of a last sales call (to the shop assistant's cell phone), which is absolutely necessary and under no circumstances can be dispensed with. But I needed to return the router and some additional boxes, which went quite well.

Bottom line is, you can write as much as you like but someone must take that call. Maybe you can hire a taxi driver to do it for you, if you have no friend available. And the rule seems to be, but I dispute that, that if you have a Portuguese number, you must be available and speak Portuguese with the reps. My trick to keep the burden short with sales people, just answer the phone and say aloud: "Hello, this is Michael, what can I do for you?". They always hang up instantly, MEO and NOS alike. If you're lucky, the next call comes in a few days. A great way to learn Portuguese by the way, chit-chatting with sales people. Just be adamant up-front that you never buy anything over the phone.


----------



## Walmsley

sangerm said:


> I have decided to cancel my NOS (formally Wow) internet contract as Vodafone have now upgraded my local mast. I am over the two year contract period so thought that it would be easy.
> 
> I went to the NOS shop yesterday who said that I needed a Portuguese mobile number so that they could call me back. When I told her that I didn't have a Portuguese mobile number (just the phone that came with the internet contract!) she suggested I write to NOS at:
> 
> Nos Communicacoes SA
> Apartado 5211
> EC Campo Grande
> 1721-501
> Lisboa
> 
> I have just tried to call their support line to see if I can expidite matters that way and am waiting for the call back.
> 
> Reason for the post is to ask if anyone else has been through this? Any tips for getting resolved ?
> 
> Thanks


Same experience- after cancellation they continued to take payment by direct debit, we called our bank to cancel the direct debit


----------



## Pgmills

Be careful of the Vodafone download limits!


----------

